# Shimano Kuttertour



## Thomas9904 (7. November 2004)

Am 4. 11. war auch das Anglerboard - Magazin von Shimano eingeladen worden, um mit den Redakteuren der anderen Angelzeitschriften zusammen die neuen Ruten (Nexave und Beastmaster), Rollen (Technium 4000 und 5000 FA), Pilker  und Zubehör zu testen.

Der genaue Bericht wird im Novembermagazin erscheinen. 
Hier zum "reinschnuppern" die ersten Fotos und Anmerkungen. 

Zuerst einen herzlichen Dank an Frank Beißel und Petra Krichel von Shimano, die diese Tour organisiert hatten. Sie konnten ja weder was fürs Wetter, noch dafür, dass auf Grund der die Tage vorher ständig wechselnden Winde die Dorsche "versprengt" waren und so kein grandioses Fangergebnis zu erzielen war.

Dennoch muss man hier auch Heiko Stengel und seine Besatzung für sein Engagement loben, er lies nichts unversucht, um doch noch ein Dorsche an Bord zu bringen.

Abgesehen davon hatte am Schluss fast jeder seinen Fisch gefangen, es war eine gute Stimmung und damit am Ende eine runde Sache - schliesslich kommt es ja nicht nur aufs Fangergebnis an.


----------



## Laksos (7. November 2004)

*AW: Shimano Kuttertour*

Danke Thomas! Ich bin schon auf den vollständigen Bericht gespannt.

Hab' ich da richtig gesehen: Ein (Uli) "Beyer auf Rügen" (oder so ähnlich)!?


----------



## Pete (7. November 2004)

*AW: Shimano Kuttertour*

jau, dat isser...aber wieso auf rügen, norbert...dort hat er doch einreiseverbot, weil er da zu viele hechte wegfängt...


----------



## Karstein (7. November 2004)

*AW: Shimano Kuttertour*

@ Thomas: desdawegen muss ich auf deinen AB quasseln - Dorsche ärgern seid ihr gewesen! 

Und, kommt Frau Krichel persönlich am 12.02.? Hat sie dir was vertellt?

Gruß

Karsten


----------



## Sailfisch (7. November 2004)

*AW: Shimano Kuttertour*

Ich hoffe, Ihr habt nicht den größten Dilettanten in Sachen Dorschangeln, namentlich Thoms F., auf die Shimano Testtour geschickt.  #d  #d  #d 

Ich dachte eigentlich beim AB-Forelle-Test hätte ich bewiesen, wer der wahre König der Dorsche ist.  :q  :q  :q 

Nichts für Ungut, labern kann er ja, vom Angeln mal abgesehen. #6  #6  #6


----------



## schroe (8. November 2004)

*AW: Shimano Kuttertour*



> jau, dat isser...aber wieso auf rügen, norbert...dort hat er doch einreiseverbot,



Liegts an der Quanti oder doch eher an der Lokalität?


----------

